# Short or Long Skirts?



## Cassie Zhang (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello ladies, 
We all know that skirts are great because you can pair them with just about any top. What's more, you can wear skirts in just about any occasion. But, when it comes to style, what do you prefer; short or long skirts?

  Short skirts



  Or
  Long skirts





  Which skirt your like?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not much of a skirt person; I tend to favour dresses. I think I'm past the point where I can wear something very short. So I prefer roughly mid length or longer.


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Apr 24, 2015)

Short, always short...


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I prefer long.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 1, 2015)

Midi


----------



## Pippilotta (Jul 11, 2015)

I always wear skirts or dresses. I have never worn them short, it simply doesn't look good on me. So knee lenght or slightly longer for me.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wear dresses and skirts during the week to work- knee length or midi for me!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm very short, so short skirts.


----------



## Emily Sun (Sep 4, 2015)

I prefer short. it is so sexy.


----------



## FashionCookie24 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love both and think it depends on various things.  What you're doing, what's your body shape, height, etc.  Both can look great on people especially if you pick the right color and pattern.  I tend to lean more towards the knee length skirts as I dress business casual most of the time.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

I prefer midi. Such as pencil skirts. Pencil skirts are always sexy! they can be a bit longer or shorter. A nice fitted pencil skirt is a must have


----------



## Abhy (May 7, 2018)

I like to wear short and define the shape of your legs.


----------



## Beryl (May 9, 2018)

Midi and on really cold winter/fall days long/maxi.


----------



## Abhy (Jun 4, 2018)

Short or Long Skirt is great. It depends on the wearer's mood or the occasion she would be going. Hope this helps!


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 13, 2018)

I also prefer a midi, I am not that tall and wearing a long skirt would make me look short.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 17, 2018)

Midi all the way


----------



## rachelbird (Nov 26, 2018)

I love midi too! But sometimes, I like to wear short skirts for a casual day out ~


----------

